# Macau...Cashing in on betting fever



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

From: http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/...=d9da5bff-0d02-4769-9db4-81241c2a6957&k=98050
________________


> Monday » October 23 » 2006
> 
> Cashing in on betting fever
> Global players will be gambling an estimated US$295-billion annually by 2010. In Canada, it is the biggest growth industry. And that begs the question -- should governments hold 'em, fold 'em, or raise the ante?
> ...


----------



## Nivek (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep....chinese ppl are crazy about gambling


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

china should lift the ban on gamble, so the government can get the tax which the chinese r payin 2 the casinos in other countries.....is impossible 2 ban gamble


----------



## scommetix (May 13, 2016)

You are right Kenwen.


----------

